# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I feel no emotions in my LD's.. and i dont feel very aware, Just the ability to controll it..

## Dream Boat

Well.. last night, i tryed WILD'ing.. Couldnt be bothered so fell asleep.. But before i dozed off, i told myself that i would have a lucid dream tongiht. i went " right, tonight in my dream i will do a RC.. and become lucid".. i eventually woke up.. and it was time for school.. no lucid dreams.. aneyway, i threw up all over my bed because i had not had my window open and the heating was on all night.. so i felt ill? i went back to bed and whilst alseep i had a dream about being off school. I was in my house, No one was in exeapt me, obviosly.. and the other day an inc cartridge exploded all over my hands, and it took ages to get the inc out from underneath my nails.. So i was down stairs in my dream and i began to look at my hands because the inc was still not off.. so i was chekin them out in the dream, then i realised my hand was all blurey, i did i reality chek.. yep, i was Dreaming.. So at first i began to attempt to walk through a mirror since ive never done this before in a lucid dream, only things like shooting fire out of my hands and such.. but only once ive ever done something supernatural in my dream.. and this is becasue when i go lucid.. i dont tend to get exited.. at all!!. and i dont even think straight, the thought im lucid doesnt even cross my mind after thinking it once after doing a RC.. so i never do aneything good in my dreams because i dont dont tend to remember what i want to do Whilst lucid.. unless triggered by something where i have to protect myself with supernatural powers.. Aneyway, i attmpted to walk thorugh this mirror, but i couldnt.. i could only get my hands through it, it felt watery.. But the thing is, i didnt feel as if it was a Lucid Dream for some reason.. And i ended up having a false awakening.. and then the dream goes un-lucid.. Whats up with this?

Look, the bottom line is.. Lately my LD's have been off a bit. in other words, I dont feel completely in controll, and i dont tend to get exited or the feeling where i can do aneything, and i dont remember what i wanna do in LD's.. so basicly, in my dreams, i feel no emotions? can aneyone relate to this, and maybe give me some tips on how to make my LD's.. more realistic, and Vivid.. ??

----------


## Idolfan

Exactly the same things happen to me, but I think I'm improving now. I don't know what causes it, it might be "level" of lucidity or something like that. If you were truely conscious, wouldn't it make sense that you would feel the same way as in waking life? My most recent dreams have been much more vivid and I have had better LDs, but I honestly don't no the cause. I haven't been well recently, that might make some people have better LDs for some reason. 

One thing you could do is in the LD shout out "Increase clarity" or "Increase lucidity". It didn't work for me but I've heard it does for a lot of people.

----------


## yabber

Similar things happen to me. Although in my second (last) lucid I got to experience flying, it was hardly an experience. I got in the air and then realized that I couldn't see and my dream re-started in my bed. I have used supernatural powers, though, without thinking on them. 

I think it has to do with the parts of the brain that are activated while you're lucid. If you can activate the logical part of your brain, then perhaps you will remember things. 

For my first two lucids, vizualization has been really low, so I shouted "increase clarity" and "increase light", but that didn't work. I did pull up my hand and stare at it, but that only increased the visualization for the duration of staring at my hand. 

I might be able to work on this, but like you, I can't think straight during my dreams either. 

Anyway, I figure that maybe doing a math problem might help this problem - although I might get a math problem wrong in a dream and not notice. :S Just anything to activate the logical part of your brain.

----------


## Split Infinity

So... Wait.  You threw up all over your bed, and then went back to sleep?  Or was that a FA

----------


## Dream Boat

Haha.. yeah i thre up all over my bed, so i went to sleep o the sofa ::D:

----------

